# Anyone Want Some Free Cherry Shrimp?



## Jimbo1981 (13 Jun 2017)

Hi All,

My cherry shrimp seem to bread like rabbits, i've already given away several batches to friends and family, but the numbers are building up again.

Thought i would see if anyone on here in the Middlesex area would like some? No charge, just need to arrange a suitable time to come and collect them.

Thanks

James


----------



## Konsa (13 Jun 2017)

Hi 
Are U willing to post some.I will cover the postage cost of course 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Jimbo1981 (14 Jun 2017)

Hi,

I am reluctant to post for the welfare of the animal, sorry. I was hoping someone would be available to collect.

Kind Regards

James


----------



## Michal550 (22 Jun 2017)

Still available?


----------



## Jimbo1981 (29 Jun 2017)

Michal550 said:


> Still available?



Hi Michal550, yes, they're still available. Best to Direct message me as i don't always check the forum on a regular basis.


----------



## Terry Stone (30 Jun 2017)

Hi Jimbo1981

I am after some cherry shrimp, where in Middlesex area are you based,

Regards

Terry


----------



## Jimbo1981 (30 Jun 2017)

Hi Terry,

I'm located in the Hanworth area

Kind Regards

James


----------



## amritc1 (17 Aug 2017)

Hi James,
If you still have these I'll take some from you.
Thanks
Chana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky tango (8 Oct 2017)

hi james looking to get a few cherry shrimp to live in a sump , is your tank stocked at the minute , id happily pay for a few


----------

